# A family really needs your prayers!



## throwdown (Dec 29, 2012)

I received a phone call the day after Christmas from a really good friend of mine's wife. My friend who just left the Bartow County Sheriff Department had his along with his wifes family over for Christmas. They have a 5 month old baby named Gage, who was asleep in the crib. When my friends wife went in to check on the baby, she noticed that he was limp and had blood coming from his mouth. He was rushed to the hospital by ambulance and pronounced dead. This family is devestated to say the least. Please send a prayer their way, and help them to keep the good lord close in this time of sorrow. They did not have health insurance, and financially are really hurting. The funeral is tomorrow, and it will be a long day for all!

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 29, 2012)

That is very sad prayers sent!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 29, 2012)

Very sad indeed My Prayers are added.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 29, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Scott Scarborough (Dec 29, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you all... I could not imagine going threw that...


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 29, 2012)

Praying for this family in their time of loss.................................


----------



## Sargent (Dec 29, 2012)

Horrible.... prayers sent.


----------



## kreekhunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Man, that breaks my heart!!! Can't imagine what the family is going through. I will keep them in mind and prayers.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 29, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## MTMiller (Dec 29, 2012)

As a daddy of a baby boy myself this really hurts my heart to hear.  Terrible tragedy all around.  Prayers sent.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 30, 2012)

So sad! Prayers sent!


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 30, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## CAL90 (Dec 31, 2012)

Prayers sent for the family


----------



## speedcop (Dec 31, 2012)

Heartbreaking! Our prayers for them. Mike, could you let us know if some could help financially and how to if possible. Dont have much but what a blessing to help these folks if needed.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 31, 2012)

God bless them all.
.


----------



## bhblackwell (Jan 14, 2013)

prayers sent


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jan 14, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## throwdown (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you all for the blessings. My friends father in law works for the Fire Dept in Bartow, and has been able to get rid of most of the bills. He also paid for the funeral, "what a blessing". Everyone is still so sad, it breaks my heart to talk to them right now. I know the good lord has a plan, but it is so hard to see sometimes.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 16, 2013)

Do they know what the cause is or just falls under SIDS?


----------



## throwdown (Jan 18, 2013)

They called it "SUDS", Sudden unexpected death syndrome.


----------

